# What Cities and Towns Have Mandatory Residence Requirements



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

Does anyone know What Cities and Towns Have Mandatory Residence Requirements? What cities hire non residents for police jobs? I just want to make sure my name isnt on the list of a City or town with this requirement in order to be hired. I emailed HR and no response yet. Thanx


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Your best bet is to contact the individual departments.


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

Crvtte65 said:


> Your best bet is to contact the individual departments.


Ok sounds good. I only ask because I moved out of Boston April 2005 before the test and I believe I cannot claim any city or town for residency preferance? Figures 30 years as a resident in Boston and 1 month broke any chances.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Enforcer174 said:


> Ok sounds good. I only ask because I moved out of Boston April 2005 before the test and I believe I cannot claim any city or town for residency preferance? Figures 30 years as a resident in Boston and 1 month broke any chances.


Sux huh! i went throught the same thing. not 30 years, I moved my wife from a non-CS town to a CS town, payed bills, taxes, voted but i did live there when i entered active service so no pref for me.

I've noticed that most towns don't have a Mandatory res requirement but its pretty much an written rule. But it depends on where you live and timing. Also if they have more positions to fill then residents on the list. I just got a card for a PD looking for 10 P/T but only have 9 residents on the list (according to the HRD website). so @ least 1 nonresident will get hired.


----------

